# RAF Dam Buster Lancaster Bomber



## csoldier (Nov 6, 2010)

I took a break from resin and vinyl to do Tamiya’s 1/48th scale RAF Lancaster ‘Dam Buster’ bomber from World War 2.

This was actually done as a birthday gift for a friend, but is a kit I have wanted to do for many years since seeing it built up in a model shop window.

The kit itself is, apparently, victim to a few inaccuracies from the design point of view, plus I’m sure there are a few of my own, but as my mate is serving in the RAF I doubt he will notice!

I was up against the clock with this having only about 2 ½ weeks to complete it (some prep and priming had already been done) and I didn’t have time to add an aerial cable from the tail fins to the cockpit.

I believe the identification markings indicate this is the ‘Lanc’ flown by the Dam Buster mission leader Wing Commander Guy Gibson, VC, DSO*, AFC* , LofM.

It was a rewarding build, but I must admit I was starting to get bored towards the end


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Looks great. I think your friend will like it. The Lancaster is such an iconic bomber.


----------



## csoldier (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks for the comment, indeed it was well received . The 'Lanc' is indeed one of those iconic aircraft from the era,


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Very nice! I've had that one in my stash since the days it only cost $40. Some day.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Very nice work. I've had the BI/BIII version three times in my lifetime and had to sell each due to financial stuff. I just got one in trade for a figure build-up and they'll have to pry this one out of my cold, dead hands.


----------



## csoldier (Nov 6, 2010)

http://www.helmo.gr/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=684&Itemid=1

This is a very inspiring build, far above my skill levels AND patience :thumbsup:

Just scroll down and be amazed. I don't think all of the photos are there unless I didn't wait for them to download.


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

csoldier said:


> http://www.helmo.gr/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=684&Itemid=1
> 
> This is a very inspiring build, far above my skill levels AND patience :thumbsup:
> 
> Just scroll down and be amazed. I don't think all of the photos are there unless I didn't wait for them to download.


WOW! I am amazed.


----------



## nfafan (Sep 20, 2010)

Sweet kit, always wanted a big scale Lanc; have the new Airfix 1/72nd kit in the stash to do after building older Airfix and Revell 1/72nd Lancs. 

Here's to hoping to find a massive-scale foam R/C Lanc or at least a 1/32nd plastic kit someday.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

There is a 1/32 kit coming out from HKW

Tamiya's 1/48 kit is really pretty nice, considering its almost 40 years old now. It came out in the early 70s. You really have to weigh any errors and simplifications against molding and research limitations of that time. There are a lot more reference material available today for kit makers to utilize, and molding techniques are much more advanced now.


----------

